# Young professional moving to Manchester!



## KirstyLythers (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey,
I'm a young professional who is moving to Manchester from a little town miles away. I have a few friends in Manchester but it feels like a huge scary step, any advice would be brilliant? Thanks people!


----------



## 8ball (Jul 17, 2013)

What kind of 'young professional'?


----------



## Edie (Jul 17, 2013)

My advice is: have fun


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2013)

KirstyLythers said:


> Hey,
> I'm a young professional who is moving to Manchester from a little town miles away. I have a few friends in Manchester but it feels like a huge scary step, any advice would be brilliant? Thanks people!


hi there
the barrage of suspicion and abuse you are about to receive are a traditional initiation rite to which we have all been subjected
and london's better than manchester anyway


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 17, 2013)

yuppies out?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 18, 2013)

Cheapest beer in town.

Enjoy yourself though, stay to the north of the city centre and you shouldn't have any woes.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 18, 2013)

KirstyLythers said:


> Hey,
> I'm a young professional who is moving to Manchester from a little town miles away. I have a few friends in Manchester but it feels like a huge scary step, any advice would be brilliant? Thanks people!


 
Don't. And tell your mates to fuck off too.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 18, 2013)

A professional what?


----------



## killer b (Jul 18, 2013)

i think it just means 'has a job' these days tbh.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 18, 2013)

These are the people who stop leases going to irish or dogs. Odd clause but there you go....


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 18, 2013)

you need to go to that 'smallest pub in manchester' place. Its like a box room. i went there last year for a couple of pints when i went to this god awful third sector conferance with long train journey with boss, thinking that well at least its a day out to manchester, i can go for a wander etc. I thought people went to pubs at lunchtime at these kinda conference thing so was looking forward to that. Sadly i discovered these days that things are more 'professional' which meant there was no mass going to pub at lunchtime, instead it was a good opportunity for 'networking' - my boss actually told me to 'network'. So i wandered off, and found this smallest pub in manchester. really cool place, talked to a blackburn fan there and had two pints in like half an hour and went back to conferance a bit late and stinking of booze and tic tacs and ended up having to do some group work with some top honcho social worker from manchester who got a bit annoyyed when i told him that i thought salfard and manchester where the same place...


----------



## killer b (Jul 18, 2013)

there's two tiny pubs next to each other - the grey horse and the circus. neither are for young professionals though, only horny handed sons & daughters of toil. young professionals generally drink in the northern quarter.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 18, 2013)

So it basically means you're not black, irish or a dog and that you don't smoke and work in something respectable such as real estate or money lending?


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 18, 2013)

killer b said:


> there's two tiny pubs next to each other - the grey horse and the circus. neither are for young professionals though, only horny handed sons & daughters of toil. young professionals generally drink in the northern quarter.


 
so do you know the pub im talking about? Id go there again. really good atmosphere so it was...


----------



## killer b (Jul 18, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> So it basically means you're not black, irish or a dog and that you don't smoke and work in something respectable such as real estate or money lending?


 
i think you can even be black, irish or canine as long as you're in work. probably in an office.


----------



## killer b (Jul 18, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> so do you know the pub im talking about? Id go there again. really good atmosphere so it was...


 
yeah, it's one of them two. on portland street. both great pubs.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 18, 2013)

wish they had pubs like that in glasgow... is there any other cities that have tiny pubs like that?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 18, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> wish they had pubs like that in glasgow... is there any other cities that have tiny pubs like that?


 
ALL OTHER CITIES


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 18, 2013)

maybe theres one in glasgow too and i just haven't found it....


----------



## killer b (Jul 18, 2013)

there's almost certainly a guide to tiny pubs available. look next to the till in waterstones in the run up to christmas.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 18, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> maybe theres one in glasgow too and i just haven't found it....


 
Never having been north i can't say, but there must be...


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 18, 2013)

will do that...

all of a sudden manchester has lost its shine....


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 18, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Never having been north i can't say, but there must be...


 
If not would be an ideal idea for a co-op that maybe does artisan bread alongwith the real ale...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 18, 2013)

killer b said:


> there's two tiny pubs next to each other - the grey horse and the circus. neither are for young professionals though, only horny handed sons & daughters of toil. young professionals generally drink in the northern quarter.


 
Not in the Millstone though

Or as my mate rather crassly calls it the Milfzone. Home to many of the refugees from The (late & much lamented) King on Oldham street.


----------



## killer b (Jul 18, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> If not would be an ideal idea for a co-op that maybe does artisan bread alongwith the real ale...


 
as it happens, there's a tiny pub in the northern quarter that does exactly that. 

http://www.marblebeers.com/57thomas-street/


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 18, 2013)

Winner of the JW  LEES pub of the year ffs. How many pubs can say that?


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 18, 2013)

killer b said:


> as it happens, there's a tiny pub in the northern quarter that does exactly that.
> 
> http://www.marblebeers.com/57thomas-street/


 
see it should have been me winning the final of the apprentice earlier on tonight..


----------



## killer b (Jul 18, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Winner of the JW LEES pub of the year ffs. How many pubs can say that?


 
in 2011, just the milfzone.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 20, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> wish they had pubs like that in glasgow... is there any other cities that have tiny pubs like that?


I think Bury St Edmunds has the smallest pub Britain.


----------



## magneze (Jul 20, 2013)

> any advice would be brilliant?


Put a nose on your avatar.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> yuppies out?


 
this is, for me, one of those 'd'oh' moments. you're quite right.


----------



## mightymouse (Aug 15, 2013)

KirstyLythers said:


> Hey,
> I'm a young professional who is moving to Manchester from a little town miles away. I have a few friends in Manchester but it feels like a huge scary step, any advice would be brilliant? Thanks people!


 

I moved to Manchester. Woke up one morning and thought sod it, I am moving to manchester.  Got on the train, found some digs and had a whole new set of friends by the evening. Good day's work. I stayed 15 years.


----------

